
How We Made Our DNS Stack 3x Faster - f2f
https://blog.cloudflare.com/how-we-made-our-dns-stack-3x-faster/
======
squeed
Funny that the only serialization format that beat MessagePack in their
benchmark was FlatBuffs.

I happen to know the maintainer of the Golang FlatBuff project, and he is an
absolute master at tuning Golang. It's good to see that vindicated.

